# Chattolanee water bottle MD Registered



## abottleman59 (Oct 13, 2006)

I have a Chattolanee Water bottle from MD. Does anyone have any value information on this big blob top mineral??????
 Any info would be greatly appreciated!!!
 Thank you


----------



## Bokawroten (Aug 16, 2020)

abottleman59 said:


> I have a Chattolanee Water bottle from MD. Does anyone have any value information on this big blob top mineral??????
> Any info would be greatly appreciated!!!
> Thank you


Does anyone know current market value for a 1/2 gallon bottle?


----------

